

The Facebook birthday reciprocity experiment - sdr984
http://blog.favo.rs/2011/12/the-birthday-reciprocity-experiment/
Here's neat little side project to figure out birthday reciprocity (who has given and received birthday wishes) from Facebook.  I found it pretty interesting as it really surfaced those who I was closest with on Facebook.  You can see my results here or try it out yourself here http://favo.rs/birthday/o/AsdjkBashcBbf0wj.
======
jilllewandowski
Neat tool. Looks like I need better friends :(

